# The all too familiar employer change! HELP ME



## itsnotme (Dec 14, 2011)

I am on probation and would like to change jobs.

I consulted a lawyer in Dubai and he said it would not be a problem.

However almost every post on the web mentions a 6 months employment ban!

So now I am not sure I got the right answer. The lawyer does not specialize in this domain, and I can’t afford to pay another one. 

All info and experience would be appreciated.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

If you are on probation it is not a problem. Resign without notice if you like!
Read your employment offer (or contract if you have one yet) and refer to the Employment Law which is freely available on line.
Just do it.


----------



## itsnotme (Dec 14, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> If you are on probation it is not a problem. Resign without notice if you like!
> Read your employment offer (or contract if you have one yet) and refer to the Employment Law which is freely available on line.
> Just do it.


I read the law already, no mention of a ban. The contract also sais i can leave during probation. However a million articles on the web say if I leave I would get a 6 month employment ban....


----------



## itsnotme (Dec 14, 2011)

see I keep hearning different stories and the law is not clear.

There are articles on the web about a law that was passed Jan that said you must work for two years before you leave. But no mention of it in law documentation. I coughed up half the first months sallary to consult a lawyer. I may end up paying the other half to a better lawyer !


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you have an Arabic contract? Are you on a Dubai visa? FZ visa, I believe, is no ban. It may be worth your while to take your English and Arabic contracts to the Ministry of Labour and standing in a queue and showing them the documents and asking them. At the end of the day, even if you do get a ban, you can pay to have it lifted.


----------



## itsnotme (Dec 14, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Do you have an Arabic contract? Are you on a Dubai visa? FZ visa, I believe, is no ban. It may be worth your while to take your English and Arabic contracts to the Ministry of Labour and standing in a queue and showing them the documents and asking them. At the end of the day, even if you do get a ban, you can pay to have it lifted.




I have an english contract. So if I go to the Ministry there will be competent people who can answer my question? Anyone tried this before?

Thank you


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Why don't you simply go to Dubai immigration in Jafelya and ask them everything? arya7lak


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Everyone has an Arabic contract. It's whether your company gives you your copy. You should ask your HR department for it. That's what really dictates your terms of employment. Khaled says go to Immigration but actually it's the Labour department you need to go to.


----------



## olivia26 (Dec 17, 2011)

itsnotme said:


> see I keep hearning different stories and the law is not clear.
> 
> There are articles on the web about a law that was passed Jan that said you must work for two years before you leave. But no mention of it in law documentation. I coughed up half the first months sallary to consult a lawyer. I may end up paying the other half to a better lawyer !


I heard about this new law about salary brackets in order not to be banned? You just need to reach a certain salary, etc. for the work you are moving to, depending on your qualifications. Don't have the exact info though. sorry


----------



## dvldvl3 (Dec 16, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Everyone has an Arabic contract. It's whether your company gives you your copy. You should ask your HR department for it. That's what really dictates your terms of employment. Khaled says go to Immigration but actually it's the Labour department you need to go to.


Surely you need to have signed that Arabic contract - so you would know it exists.

You cant sign an english contract and they then translate it into Arabic. That would not be a legally valid document ????

or am i missing something here...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

dvldvl3 said:


> Surely you need to have signed that Arabic contract - so you would know it exists.
> 
> You cant sign an english contract and they then translate it into Arabic. That would not be a legally valid document ????
> 
> or am i missing something here...


Nowadays you sign a particular document and your signature is scanned onto the others, which is why the OP may not have seen the Arabic contract. Many employers hold onto both copies.


----------

